# ALKO brake squeal when cornering



## WildThingsKev

We've just arrived in Italy and have been getting an increasing squeal from one of the rear wheel when going around moderate bends (such as large roundabouts). It stops if the brake is lightly applied.

Is this anything to be worried about or should I just leave until we get it serviced when we return. Handling is fine, brakes a bit spongy but effective though the handbrake doesn't seem so good since coming over a high alpine pass. Passed mot before we left.

It's an X250 with a 2t alko rear axle, 26,000 miles.

Kev


----------



## bigcats30

It could be that the calipers need copper grease on them as they might not be fully retracting after you take your foot off the brake (remember brake pads are almost touching the disc so a mm can make a difference)....by them not retracting enough WILL wear your pads down quicker....But don't worry you have plenty in them for your hols.

Some garages are just lazy and don't put enough on after they change the pads. ( or none at all)

you can buy the grease at any car parts place and is dirt cheap......and its dead easy to do.

just don't put it on the brake discs (The big round things) or the front of the pads that touch the disc!!


----------



## gaspode

Hi Kev

Probably a handbrake shoe lining worn away at an end or an edge.
The "top-hat" handbrakes fitted to the larger Ducatos (the ALKO chassis still uses the rear hub/brake assembly from the base Ducato vehicle) are very frequently adjusted incorrectly by tensioning the handbrake cable. This causes the shoes to rub constantly on the drums and squeak.

Was your handbrake adjusted for the MOT?

Details of how to adjust these handbrakes are posted somewhere on this forum, also on the Fiat forum. Top-hat handbrakes are where a seperate brake drum is located within the disk brake forging. It can't be seen, even with the wheel removed and has to be adjusted by poking a screwdriver through a small hole in the hub of the brake disk.


----------



## sideways

Firstly putting copper grease on the back of the pad has absolutely nothing to do with making the piston retract, copperslip is applied to the edges of the pad to help stop them sticking in the housing and applied to the back of the pad to dampen high pitched vibration which transmits it self as squeal when the brakes are applied it also helps stop pad rattle.
This is just a thought, you say it happens when cornering and the pedal is spongy, if the rear wheel bearing wants adjusting the disc will lean when under load when cornering and make the brake squeal it will also push the pad back a little which in turn make the next application of the brake long and spongy as it has to push the pad back out again.
I,m not saying that whats happening in your case but its a possibility, its an easy job to check for play and an easy job to adjust a rear bearing on a front wheel drive, if you dont know how to do it DONT have a go as you will knacker the bearing very quickly if you overtighten it.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Thanks guys. Next time I'm on a good hardstanding I'll jack it up and feel for any play, and possibly take the wheel off if I can find the instructions for adjusting the drums. (found it now here)

cheers
Kev


----------



## Bill_H

I'd suspect a wheel bearing. After a few miles run, feel the wheel centres to see if one is hotter than the other side.


----------



## Spiritofherald

I would say wheel bearing or worn out pads. I don't know why but pads worn to the metal tend to squeal when cornering, but you can usually hear them grinding slightly when you brake - but then maybe your van is too big to hear the grinding. Don't trust the pad wear sensor, I've ruined more than one brake disc as a result of thinking "no warning light so it can't be the pads"!


----------



## rugbyken

Just took my car in thinking from the squealing noise when cornering that rear wheel bearing had gone , garage checked it over found part of brake shoe had separated and slipped into wrong position when I braked pushed it back and stopped the noise then slipped back when cornering etc


----------



## WildThingsKev

Well I've lifted the van, there doesn't appear to be any free play on the bearing and there is plenty of disk pad left. The wheel rotates with just a slight drag (same both ways) but it does increase a little at one point of rotation.

I'll check temperatures a mile or two up the road and if they are ok and the handbrake works adequately I think I'll leave it until we return.

Kev


----------

